# netctl won't use dhcp

## b0b2

Hi,

I am trying to use netctl on my gentoo linux, but it won't assign the ip address.

If i use the same netctl profile on my arch linux installation, it works flawlessly.

And i can connect using wpa_sup and dhcpcd.

Does netctl require dhcpcd?

Because netctl is blocked by emerge if dhcpcd is installed and vice versa.

So i was never able to try connecting with netctl while dhcpcd was installed on my gentoo installation.

I already increased the timeout value to 90 seconds but the 'IP lease attempt failed' msg come after 1-2 seconds already.

emerge seems to ignore my useflags(dhcp, dhcpcd) for netctl.

atm i have dhcp installed, but i'm no sure netctl is trying to use it.

regards bob

----------

## b0b2

ok i figured netctl wasn't using 'dhclient' (or 'dhcp' <- ebuild name).

In the profile add:

```
DHCPClient='dhclient'
```

to fix it.

but i don't know how to switch the dhcp client globally. :/

Edit: also in interface files but that's not really globally

----------

